# Oblivion: Tom Cruise stürmt an die Spitze der Kino-Charts



## Matthias Dammes (15. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oblivion: Tom Cruise stürmt an die Spitze der Kino-Charts* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oblivion: Tom Cruise stürmt an die Spitze der Kino-Charts


----------



## BuffaloBilI (15. April 2013)

Ich hab den Film gesehen und fand ihn überraschend gut! Kann ich jedem empfehlen, der auf Sci Fi, Endzeit und eine intelligente Story wert legt.
Gute Schauspieler und tolle Effekte.

Ich weiß, das klingt wie ein Werbetext, trifft aus meiner Sicht aber zu.


----------



## Erzmagus (15. April 2013)

Habe ihn auch Samstag gesehen: war positiv überrascht. hatte mit plumper Action gerechnet, wurde aber eher an gesellschaftskritische SciFi-Filme der 70er Jahre erinnert. Hat mir gut gefallen!


----------



## LOX-TT (15. April 2013)

sehr cool, der Film hat es verdient, hab ihn am Donnerstag geschaut, goßes Kino (wortwörtlich)


----------



## Mothman (15. April 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> goßes Kino (wortwörtlich)


 lol


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2013)

Hat dieser Sektenhannes eigentlich gar nicht verdient.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hat dieser Sektenhannes eigentlich gar nicht verdient.


 
Ich finde es Quatsch den Film wegen seiner Zugehörigkeit zu Scientology zu boykottieren. Zumal man den anderen guten Schauspielern, allen voran Morgan Freeman, nicht gerecht wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich finde es Quatsch den Film wegen seiner Zugehörigkeit zu Scientology zu boykottieren. Zumal man den anderen guten Schauspielern, allen voran Morgan Freeman, nicht gerecht wird.


 
Das hab ich ja nicht gesagt, dass man den Film boykottieren soll. Nur, dass ich ihm den Erfolg nicht gönne, den anderen schon


----------



## Mothman (15. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja nicht gesagt, dass man den Film boykottieren soll. Nur, dass ich ihm den Erfolg nicht gönne, den anderen schon


Ja, also ich persönlich finde viele Filme mit/von Cruise ziemlich gut. Aber ich habe auch immer so ein bisschen schlechtes Gefühl, wenn ich darüber nachdenke, was er mit seinem Lohn anstellt.


----------



## chbdiablo (15. April 2013)

Ich fand den Film nicht so gut. Eigentlich nette Ansätze aber größtenteils doch nur 08/15 Hollywood-SciFi mit Lovestory.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (15. April 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich fand den Film nicht so gut. Eigentlich nette Ansätze aber größtenteils doch nur 08/15 Hollywood-SciFi mit Lovestory.


 
08/15? Die Ansicht kann ich so gar nicht teilen. Aber ok, jeder wie er es sieht.


----------



## chbdiablo (16. April 2013)

Naja, die Story und Hintergründe wahren schon recht interessant, aber irgendwie doch nichts besonderes oder arg überraschendes, je länger der Film gedauert hat, desto mehr verfiel er in so ein standard-Schema, fand ich zumindest. 
Ansehen kann man ihn sich, aber in 3 Monaten hat ihn wohl jeder wieder vergessen.


----------

